# I took an hour nap as usual...



## Sensesflail (Aug 8, 2019)

But i over slept, it was 3 hours, and the brisket i was smoking at 200-225 might have hit temp, but now it's back down at 165, I've got it in oven now at 275 wrapped in PBP

How long should I keep it in oven and check temp? 3 hours? Thanks in advance


----------



## schlotz (Aug 8, 2019)

Are you saying your fire went out and the brisket IT when you woke was 165º?What was the IT before you went to sleep?


----------



## bregent (Aug 8, 2019)

Sensesflail said:


> How long should I keep it in oven and check temp?



Don't worry about the temp - that doesn't matter. Just cook till it's probe tender.


----------



## Sensesflail (Aug 9, 2019)

I kept it in oven for about 2 hours at 250 and it came out with the damn nicest bark I've ever created


----------

